# spraying mud



## jakester (Feb 6, 2008)

HI All 
Has anyone tried to spray mud on second coat flats, then wipe it off, sand and call it a finished 3rd coat. I heard that some people are doing it and it really works good. any info would help out.

Thanks


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

No, but i have been known to touch it up with the gun(not recomended).We did total skimm by spaying with the rig then wiping tight also.


----------



## jakester (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks Alltex 
I have never done it before as well, in theory it sounds possible. I wonder if you put enough mud on the flat then trowelled it maybe it might work. I guess my real question is will you save time.


----------

